# Cleaning Specialized Road Shoes - WHITE



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone has any good tips or techniques to get my white road shoes a true white again. 

these are the pair I own

https://www.evanscycles.com/product...cialized-bg-s-works-road-shoes.jpg?1227125139


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

stunzeed said:


> I am wondering if anyone has any good tips or techniques to get my white road shoes a true white again.
> 
> these are the pair I own
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/product...cialized-bg-s-works-road-shoes.jpg?1227125139


Check out Mr Clean Magic Erasers
Stuff does WONDERS


----------

